# connecting stock allround view camera/monitor (AVM) to Clarion NX702E headunit



## BCFC1875KRO (Dec 23, 2013)

i'm after some assistance on how to get my all round view monitor/camera AVMworking in my X-Trail N-Tec+ 2013 UK model.

i have installed a Clarion NX702E Headunit to replace the stock Nissan Connect Sat Nav unit.

Everything working great except the AVM camera. The connection/grey plug on the Clarion NX702E is identical to the Nissan Connect connection/grey plug. So far all I have done is plug the original connector directly in to the NX702E. I have turned the setting on in the NX702E however it's says no video connected whether in neutral, forward gear or reverse.

i fully expected the AVM to launch when I put the car in to reverse, guess that was me being too optimistic.

thanks Jason


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe you have to activate something in the settings for the Unit?


----------



## BCFC1875KRO (Dec 23, 2013)

i have activated the camera setting on the NX702E headunit still no feed unfortunately.

if it was working i presume it would show the camera when putting the car in to reverse. i have also navigated manually to the camera on the headunit when in reverse to see if it was just a switching issue but again there's no feed.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I suspect then its a wiring issue. I typed nissan rearview backup camera problem into google and a number of threads come up. Seems there can be a voltage issue with backup cameras and that you can have problems with 12v power source to camera that runs off 5 or 6 volts. There is a guy who came up with a solution to this for a 2012 Rogue which should be almost identical to your set up. I installed a Carputer in our 2006 X trail, but I didnt bother with a back up camera, so have no familiarity with them. My recommendation is to do your own search and go through some of the other Nissan Infinity forum links that you will find. Or even search this site you might find someone in the Altima or Murano sections that could help. Good luck with it. Did you connect anything to your reverse light power line?


----------



## BCFC1875KRO (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.

I presumed that as i used a loom adapter to connect up the headunit the power to the AVM would simply go through that. With regard to other forums i've done some research and found some useful advice regarding cycling through the different views. It uses 5.5v trigger to change the view however to launch the camera when placing the car in reverse it uses 12v which can be obtained by splicing in to the reverse lights power. I think thats correct however I have very little understanding of electrics.

I'll report back as and when I find a 100% solution.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry I cant be of more help. I know with my Eonon unit there is a wire off the loom that you need to tap into the line off the transmission reverse lights. Good luck with your install, looks to be a nice unit. Curious though given the newness of your stock Nissan Unit, why the replacement?


----------



## BCFC1875KRO (Dec 23, 2013)

had a good old mess about with the connect system and i found it quite poor. the screen resolution isn't great and the nav side very laggy. lack of dab is something i couldn't do without having had it in my previous to cars.

i've decided to take the car in to caraudiocentre in Birmingham, UK for them to sort it out. they are unfamiliar with the avm on the x-trail but are prepared to try and get it working for me.


----------

